

Introducing the URX App Search API - jmilinovich
http://blog.urx.com/urx-blog/2014/8/21/introducing-the-urx-app-search-api?utm_source=launch&utm_medium=hn&utm_campaign=launch

======
aviswanathan
I'm super excited to start playing around with this. Although there is still
friction in moving from one app to another, this API is a first step in
weaving together what is now a disjoint mobile experience. Also, a great way
to growth hack: I see app developers viewing URX as a toolkit to piggyback off
other apps' audiences/views. Congrats to the whole URX team!

------
rgrieselhuber
We're paying close attention to this at GinzaMetrics and are really excited to
see this come out. Awesome work guys!

------
the_watcher
This is really awesome. Seems like the general public is starting to
understand how important deep links are going to be as tool, and URX is
building the toolbox.

------
lijiang2014
Excited for you guys!

